# Canon PowerShot SX500 IS Lens Cap Won't Stay On



## Iluvmj94 (Oct 10, 2018)

A ring fell off of my Canon PowerShot SX500 IS lens and now the cap won't stay on. The piece that fell off is lost and I don't know what the exact name of the piece is. I would hopefully like to find a replacement for it. If anyone knows the name of this piece I would really appreciate the help. Thank you


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 10, 2018)

Iluvmj94 said:


> A ring fell off of my Canon PowerShot SX500 IS lens and now the cap won't stay on. The piece that fell off is lost and I don't know what the exact name of the piece is. I would hopefully like to find a replacement for it. If anyone knows the name of this piece I would really appreciate the help. Thank you


Call canon or email them. Looks to be glued in


----------



## DennyN (Oct 11, 2018)

I agree it's best you call or email Canon on this, send them the picture.
Good luck Denny


----------

